# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  توثيق عقد الزواج فى مدونة الأسرة

## هيثم الفقى

انجاز المصطفى رفيع منتدب قضائي بالمحكمة الابتدائية بالناضور
تمهيـــد *تعد مدونة الاسرة المنظومة القانونية المغربية والإصلاح الأكثرعمقا في المجتمع المغربي منذ الآستقلال حيث جاء هذا القانون لتكريس الحماية القانونية والقضائية لمؤسسة الاسرة بمختلف مكوناتها وتأسيس قواعد استقرار قوية للخلية الأسرية مبنية على العدل والانصاف والمساواة في نطاق استيعاب التحولات الجديدة التي يعرفها المجتمع المغربي وانفتاحه على المحيط الدولي الخارجي . 
ولما كانت مؤسسة الزواج اللبنة الاساسية في قيام الاسرة ونظرا للدور الذي تلعبه هذه الاخيرة في تنمية المجتمع من جميع النواحي الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والتربوية والفكرية فإن الزواج قد حظي بالاهتمام الكبير ضمن مواد المدونة إذ أحاطته بمجموعة من الضمانات ونظمت احكامه بشكل غير مسبوق وحددت إجراءات إدارية وشكلية لابرامه الهدف منها ضبط طلبات الزواج وتفادي التحايل بخصوصها ولمزيد من الضبط وفي اطار ربط الصلة بين مؤسسة قضاء الاسرة والرغبة في تعميم نظام الحالة المدنية ألزمت توجيه ملخص من العقد إلى ضابط الحالة المدنية لمحل ولادة الزوجين أو إلى وكيل الملك بالمحكمة الابتدائية بالرباط إذا لم يكن للزوجين أو لاحدهما محل ولادة بالمغرب كما أخضعت أنواعا أخرى من الزواج لاجبارية الحصول على إذن مسبق تتوزع الجهات المانحة له بين قضائية وإدارية وعليه فإن بحثنا سوف يتضمن ثلاثة محاور : 
- المحورالاول: الاجراءات الادارية والشكلية لابرام عقد الزواج . 
- المحورالثاني: الزيجات المتوقفة على إذن مسبق . 
- المحورالثالث: الاجراءات اللاحقة للاذن بتوثيق عقد الزواج .
المحور الاول : الاجراءات الادارية والشكلية لابرام عقد الزواج
.تنص المادة 65 من مدونة الاسرة على أنه :
أولا : يحدث ملف لعقد الزواج يحفظ بكتابة الضبط لدى قسم قضاء الاسرة لمحل ابرام العقد ويضم الوثائق الاتية وهي
1) – مطبوع خاص بطلب الاذن بتوثيق الزواج يحدد شكله ومضمونه بقرار من وزير العدل 
2) - نسخة من رسم الولادة يشير ضابط الحالة المدنية في هامش العقد بسجل الحالة المدنية إلى تاريخ منح هذه النسخة ومن أجل الزواج 
3) - شهادة إدارية لكل واحد من الخطيبين يحدد مضمونها وطريقة اصدارها بقرار مشترك لوزيري العدل والداخلية 
4) – شهادة طبية لكل واحد من الخطيبين يحدد مضمونها وطريقة اصدارها بقرار مشترك لوزيري العدل والصحة ..
.ثانيا: يؤشر قاضي الاسرة المكلف بالزواج قبل الاذن على ملف المستندات المشار إليها أعلاه ويحفظ برقمه الترتيبي في كتابة الضبط .
ثالثا : يأذن هذا الاخير للعدلين بتوثيق عقد الزواج ...ويستفاد من هذه المادة أن الاجراءات الادارية لتوثيق عقد الزواج تتم بالتتابع كما يلي :-:
اولا :تقديم طلب الاذن بتوثيق عقد الزواج 
-ثانيا فتح ملف الاذن بتوثيق عقد الزواج-
ثالثا التأشير على ملف المستندات من طرف قاضي الاسرة المكلف بالزواج والاذن للعدلين بتوثيق عقد الزواج 
. * الفقرة الاولى : تقديم طلب الاذن بتوثيق الزواج . 
نص المشرع على هذا الطلب في المادة 65 من مدونة الاسرة واعتبره من وثائق ملف الزواج وأكد في الفقرة الاولى من المادة المذكورة على أن الطلب يقدم بمطبوع خاص يحدد شكله ومضمونه بقرار من وزير العدل وبالفعل صدر بتاريخ : 3 فبراير 2004 قرار لوزير العدل تم بموجبه تحديد شكل وبيانات هذا الطلب الذي يقدم إلى قاضي الاسرة المكلف بالزواج بالمحكمة الابتدائية التي يرغب الطالبان ابرام عقد الزواج بدائرة نفوذها. ويتضمن معلومات عن الخطيب والمخطوبة تتمثل في الاسم الشخصي والعائلي لكل منهما وتاريخ ازديادهما وجنسيتهما ورقم بطاقتهما الوطنية او ما يقوم مقامها والحالة العائلية والصحية لكل منهما ومهنة ومحل سكنى أو اقامة كل منهما بالاضافة إلى معلومات عن نوع الزواج المرغوب فيه هل هو زواج أول أو عقد جديد بين نفس الطرفين أو زواج التعدد .ويملآ هذا الطلب ويؤرخ ويجب أن يحمل توقيع أحد الخطيبين أو كلاهما. والظاهر من خلال شكل هذا الطلب وكذا من استقراء نصوص المدونة التي تضمنت عدة مقتضيات تنص على المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة في الحقوق والواجبات أنه يستوي أن يقدم الطلب من طرف الخطيب أو المخطوبة . ورغبة منها في توحيد وتبسيط وتسهيل اجراءات طلب الاذن بتوثيق عقد الزواج فإن الوزارة وضعت رهن اشارة الراغبين في الزواج بجميع اقسام قضاء الاسرة نماذج من هذا الطلب تسلم مجانا بمجرد طلب نسخة منها . 
*الفقرة الثانية: فتح ملف الاذن بتوتيق عقد الزواج. 
بعد ملآ الطلب وتوقيعه من طرف الخطيبين أو أحدهما يتم تقييده في سجل معد لهذا الغرض حسب الترتيب االتسلسلي لتاريخ التلقي . وقد اعدت الوزارة نموذجا لهذا السجل بغية توحيد العمل به لدى مختلف أقسام قضاء الاسرة بالمملكة ويتضمن هذا السجل سبعة أضلاع هي : الرقم الترتيبي تاريخ الطلب إسم الراغب في الزواج إسم المراد التزوج بها والنتيجة وتاريخ الاذن بتوثيق الزواج فضلا عن خانة الملاحظات .ويفتح لكل طلب ملف خاص به يحمل رقما جديدا حسب التسلسل الوارد بالسجل المذكور ويشار فيه إلى إسم الخاطب وإسم المخطوبة وعنوانهما ويجب أن يتضمن الملف بالاضافة إلى الطلب الوثائق الآتية : 
- نسخة من رسم الولادة للخطيبين . 
كان المشرع في ظل مدونة الاحوال الشخصية يكتفي بالزام المقبلين على الزواج بالادلاء بشواهد من ممثل السلطة الادارية باسم كل واحد منهما ومايبين حالة الزوج الشخصية وبالتالي لم يكن يلزمهم بالادلاء بنسخ من عقود ولادتهم ولقد كان هذا التوجه منسجما مع وضعية نظام الحالة المدنية آنذاك حيث كانت وثيرة إقبال المواطنين على التسجيل بها جد ضعيفة ولو فرض عقد الولادة لما تمكن الكثيرون من كتابة عقود زواجهم. 
ومن خلال تعديل10/9/1993 أوجب المشرع على كل من الخاطب والمخطوبة الادلاء بنسخة من عقد الولادة إذا كانا مسجلين بالحالة المدنية. وهو مايعني ان غير المسجلين يعفيان من هذه الوثيقة . 
أما في ظل مدونة الاسرة فإن هذا الحل لم يعد ممكنا اذ اشترطت المادة 65 أن يضم ملف عقد الزواج من بين وثائقه نسخة من رسم الولادة ويشير ضابط الحالة المدنية في هامش العقد بسجل الحالة المدنية إلى تاريخ منح هذه النسخة ومن أجل الزواج .وهذا الاجراء يتطابق مع القانون الجديد للحالة المدنية والذي يهدف إلى تعميم هذا النظام على كافة المواطنين وكذا مع الارتباط الوثيق الذي أصبح قائما بين مؤسسة الزواج ونظام الحالة المدنية والذي لم يعد معه مسموحا بالزواج إلا لمن هو مسجل بسجلات الحالة المدنية من جهة ومن جهة أخرى أصبح لزاما تضمين بيانات كل عقد زواج بهامشي رسم ولادة الزوجين . 
والجدير بالذكر أن نسخة عقد الولادة تختلف عن البطاقة الشخصية للحالة المدنية التي تم إحداثها للتخفيف على المواطنين الذين يسكنون في غير محل ولادتهم فنسخ رسم الولادة تستخرج لزوما من سجلات الحالة المدنية دون غيرها من الوثائق الادارية ككناش الحالة المدنية أو نسخ قديمة وتسلم من طرف ضابط الحالة المدنية المكلف بمسك السجل المستخرجة منه النسخة المذكورة, في حين أن البطاقة الشخصية تسلم من طرف ضابط الحالة المدنية لمحل سكنى طالبها بناء على بطاقة التعريف والحالة المدنية أو نسخة سابقة من رسم الولادة .
ولقد أعطى المشرع للبطاقة الشخصية قوة اثباتية مماثلة لتلك المتوفرة لنسخة الولادة في جميع الاحوال إلا ما استثني بنص خاص مثل طلبات الحصول على الجنسية وكذا طلبات الزواج ومن تم فلا تقوم هذه البطاقة مقام نسخة عقد الولادة كوثيقة من وثائق ملف عقد الزواج .
2)- شهادة إدارية لكل واحد من الخطيبين . 
كانت الشهادة الادارية ولازالت تعد من أهم الوثائق المطلوبة لابرام عقد الزواج. إلا أن المشرع في ظل مدونة الاحوال الشخصية لم يحدد شكل وبيانات هذه الشهادة الامر الذي ادى إلى ظهور عدة نماذج تختلف من جهة إلى أخرى ومن أبرز النماذج شهادة العزوبة شهادة عدم الزواج شهادة إدارية تتعلق بالزواج... ولقد تم التعامل مع هذه النماذج بنوع من المرونة بحيث كانت تقبل من طرف العدلين كلما كانت تحمل الحد الادنى من البيانات . 
ونظرا لاهمية هذه الشهادة فقد أقرتها المدونة في المادة 65 في الفقرة الثالثة بنصها على شهادة ادارية لكل من الخطيبين تحدد بياناتها بقرار مشترك لوزير العدل والداخلية. وبالفعل صدر هذا القرار بتاريخ: 2 مارس 2004 وتسلم الشهادة الادارية للزواج من طرف رئيس المجلس الجماعي لمحل سكنى طالبها بناء على بحث يتم من طرف عون السلطة ونسخة من رسم الولادة وعند الاقتضاء التزام كتابي يشهد فيه الطالب بوضعيته العائلية وتتضمن هذه الشهادة الاسم الكامل للخاطب أو المخطوبة ومكان وتاريخ ازديادهما واسم والديهما ومحل سكناهما ومهنتهما ومراجع رسم ولادتهما والجهة المصدرة له ثم بيان عن الحالة المدنية والعائلية لهما وتحمل في الاخير اسم وتوقيع وطابع الجهة التي سلمتها.
3)- شهادة طبية لكل واحد من الخطيبين .
منذ تعديل 10/9/1993 أوجب المشرع الادلاء بشهادة طبية ضمن المستندات اللازم احضارها للعدلين وقت ابرام عقد الزواج وهذا مانصت عليه مدونة الاحوال الشخصية في الفصل 41 الفقرة 7. وقد أكدت مدونة الاسرة هذا المقتضى في المادة 65 واعتبرتها من الوثائق الضرورية التي يتعين ارفاقها بطلب الاذن بتوثيق عقد الزواج , حيث نصت الفقرة الرابعة من المادة المذكورة على مايلي" شهادة طبية لكل واحد من الخطيبين تحدد بياناتها بقرار مشترك لوزيري العدل والصحة" وعلى هذا الاساس صدر قرار مشترك بتاريخ: 2 مارس 2004 بتحديد مضمون وطريقة اصدار الشهادة الطبية الخاصة بابرام عقد الزواج .ويجب أن تتضمن هذه الشهادة حسب القرار المذكور البيانات التالية :
– اسم وخاتم الطبيب وكذا خاتم المؤسسة التي ينتمي إليها .
– تاريخ إجراء الفحص والفحوصات التكميلية إن اقتضى الحال .
– الاسم الكامل لطالب الشهادة .
– رقم بطاقة تعريفه الوطنية أو ما يقوم مقامها
– عبارة تثبت أن الطالب تبين بعد الفحص السريري أنه لا تظهر عليه علامة لمرض معدي تليها استنتاجات الطبيب .
– واخيرا عبارة تثبت أن هذه الشهادة سلمت للادلاء بها قصد الزواج 
– ولعل الدافع لتكليف المقبلين على إقامة رابطة الزواج بالادلاء بهذه الشهادة هو تفشي الامراض الخطيرة في وقتنا الحاضر بشكل غير مسبوق كداء السيداوالامراض المنقولة جنسيا كالسيفليس...
*الفقرة الثالثة: التأشير على ملف المستندات من طرف قاضي الاسرة المكلف بالزواج 
تحال ملفات طلبات الزواج على قاضي الاسرة المكلف بالزواج بمجرد فتحها ونظرا للطبيعة الاستعجالية والاجتماعية لهذه الطلبات من جهة ولكثرتها من جهة أخرى فإنه يتعين النظر فيها طيلة أيام العمل وعدم تخصيص جلسات محددة لها في أوقات أو أيام معينة حتى يمكن تصفيتها جميعا ومعلوم أن القاضي ينظر في هذه الطلبات في اطار وظيفته الولائية وليس في اطار الوظيفة القضائية بمقتضى مسطرة استثنائية ارادها المشرع أن تكون بسيطة وخاصة وغير خاضعة للمبادى الاساسية المعتمدة في قانون المسطرة المدنية ويتمثل دور قاضي الاسرة المكلف بالزواج في التأشير على ملف المستندات وهذا ما أشارت إليه الفقرة الثانية من المادة 65 بقولها: " يؤشر قاضي الاسرة المكلف بالزواج قبل الاذن على ملف المستندات المشار إليه أعلاه... والاكيد أن هذا التأشير لا يتم إلا بعد الاطلاع على هوية الخطيبين وبعد مراقبة كافة المستندات من حيث تاريخ صلاحيتها والجهة المصدرة لها ومدى احترامها للشكليات والبيانات المطلوبة, والاشارة إلى ذلك في مطبوع خاص معد لهذا الغرض. فإذا تبين للقاضي أن الملف مستجمع لكافة الشروط ويتضمن جميع الوثائق المطلوبة فإنه يؤشر بأسفل هذا المطبوع على الملف وبعد التأشير يصدر القاضي إذنا للعدلين بتوثيق عقد الزواج عملا بالفقرة الثالثة من المادة 65 من المدونة وغني عن البيان ان العلاقة الزوجية لا تقوم بمجرد صدور هذا الاذن الذي لا يعدوان يكون مجرد رخصة تسلم لصاحبها تسمح له بتوثيق زواجه لدى عدلين . 
وقد اعدت وزارة العدل مطبوعا موحدا لهذا الاذن يتضمن رقم ملف مستندات الزواج ورقم الاذن وتاريخ صدوره واسم القاضي الذي اصدره والمحكمة التي يعمل بها وتاريخ تسجيل الطلب واسم الشخص الذي تقدم به وغيرها من البيانات التي تؤخذ من وثائق ومستندات ملف الزواج . 
المحور الثاني : الزيجات المتوقفة على إذن مسبق . 
يلزم الخاطب او المخطوبة أو هما معا في بعض الحالات التي يحددها القانون بالادلاء بالاضافة إلى الوثائق المشار إليها أعلاه بوثائق إضافية أخرى منها مايتوقف على اذن من قاضي الاسرة المكلف بالزواج ومنها مايتطلب صدور إذن من المحكمة ومنها ما يسلم من جهة أخرى غير قضائية وعليه سنتناول هذه الادونات بالدراسة حسب التفصيل الآتي :
الفقرة الاولى :الاذونات التي يصدرها قاضي الاسرة المكلف بالزواج .
- الفقرة الثانية: الاذن الذي تصدره المحكمة في حالة التعدد
الفقرة الثالثة: الاذن بزواج العسكريين ومن حكمهم.
*الفقرة الاولى : الاذونات التي يصدرها قاضي الاسرة المكلف بالزواج.
يصدر قاضي الاسرة المكلف بالزواج الاذن بزواج من هو دون سن الاهلية والمصاب بإعاقة ذهنية فضلا عن زواج معتنقي الاسلام والاجانب. 
أولا: الاذن بزواج القاصر: 
الأصل في عقد الزواج انه من العقود الرضائية التي لا تنعقد إلا بإيجاب من أحد المتعاقدين وقبول من الآخر, وهو مايفرض توفرهما معا على اهلية الزواج هذه الاهلية لا تكتمل إلا باتمام الفتى والفتاة ثمان عشرة سنة شمسية غير أن المشرع اجاز لمن لم يبلغ هذه السن أن يتقدم بطلب إلى قاضي الاسرة المكلف بالزواج من أجل الحصول على إذن بذلك ويجب أن يكون الطلب مكتوبا وموقعا من طرف القاصرونائبه الشرعي. وهكذا نصت المادة 20 من المدونة على أنه لقاضي الأسرة المكلف بالزواج أن يأذن بزواج الفتى والفتاة دون سن الأهلية المنصوص عليها في المادة 19 أعلاه بمقرر معلل يبين فيه المصلحة والأسباب المبررة لذلك بعد الإستماع لأبوي القاصر أو نائبه الشرعي والإستعانة بخبرة طبية أو إجراء بحث اجتماعي .ويستشف من هذه المادة أن قاضي الأسرة المكلف بالزواج ملزم بتعليل المقرر الرامي إلى الإستجابة لطلب الإذن بزواج من لم يبلغ سن الأهلية وذلك ببيان المبررات الموضوعية والقانونية التي اعتمدها في تكوين قناعته. وله في ذلك أن يعتمد على الإستماع لأبوي القاصر أو نائبه الشرعي حيث أن هذا الإستماع يفيد في تكوين فكرة حول الزواج وأطرافه وفرص تحقق نجاحه كما لو كانت طالبة الإذن فتاة فقيرة ويتيمة الأب وتقدم لخطبتها رجل غني كفىء لها من حيث السن والأخلاق فزواجها في هذه الحالة فيه إنقاد لها من ظروفها البئيسة وتحصين لها من الوقوع في الخطأ تحت ضغط الحاجة والفقر.
وللتأكد من النضج العقلي والأهلية الجسمانية لتحمل تبعات الزواج للقاضي أن يستعين بخبرة طبية لأن مصلحة القاصر في الزواج لا تتحق إلا بعد البلوغ .وهذه مسألة تقنية يرجع أمر الحسم فيها إلى معرفة ذوي الإختصاص من الأطباء .ولما كانت الزواج مؤسسة تنقل الشخص من حالة إلى أخرى وتفرض عليه بالتالي أن يندمج في إطار أسرة تحتم عليه أن يقوم داخلها بأدوار جديدة لم يتعود عليها من قبل كدور الزوج والزوجة ودور الأب والأم...الخ.فإن إجراء بحث اجتماعي يعتبر بمثابة اختبار يساعد في معرفة سلوك القاصر وطبعه والنزعة الاجتماعية لديه وميولاته الشخصية وقدرته على التجانس مع الأخرين والإندماج معهم. وهذه العوامل تؤثر سلبا وايجابا على احتمال نجاح الزواج أو فشله ومما لا شك فيه أن نجاح البحث الإجتماعي في بلوغ الأهداف المرجوة منه يتوقف على خبرة القاضي وذكائه وثقافته العامة وإلمامه ببعض جوانب علم النفس وعلم الإجتماع وعادات وتقاليد وأعراف الأسر المغربية فإذا ثبت للقاضي تحقق البلوغ الشرعي للقاصر من خلال المعاينة أو الخبرة الطبية وخلص من خلال الإستماع لأبوي القاصر أو نائبه الشرعي أو من خلال البحث الإجتماعي بأن المعني بالأمر واع بمقاصد الزواج وبأهدافه وله القدرة على تحمل مسؤولياته أذن له بمقتضى مقرر معلل بعد الإستماع إلى النيابة العامة أو إدلائها بمستنتجاتها في الموضوع أما إذا لم تثبت له المبررات فله أن يرفض الطلب .وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن مقرر الإستجابة لطلب الإذن بزواج القاصر غير قابل لأي طعن وهو مايعني بمفهوم المخالفة أن مقرر الرفض قابل لجميع طرق الطعن وفق المادة 20 من المدونة . 
ثانيا : الاذن بزواج المصاب بإعاقة ذهنية 
الزواج ميثاق تراض وترابط بين رجل وامرأة على وجه الدوام والرضى يتوقف على توفر الاهلية الكاملة لدى الزوجين حتى يكون كل منهما فاهما لمقاصد الزواج وغاياته وعارفا لأحكامه وآثاره وملما بحقوقه وواجباته وقادرا على الاختيار الحر وهذا يقتضي توفرهما على العقل والادراك اللازمين. ومعلوم ان ناقص الاهلية بسبب اعاقة ذهنية لا يستطيع التحكم في تفكيره وتصرفاته وبالتالي يكون عاجزا عن معرفة ماله وماعليه و لهذه الاعتبارات أخضع المشرع زواج المصاب بإعاقة ذهنية لاذن من قاضي الاسرة المكلف بالزواج. وهكذا نصت المادة 23 من المدونة على أنه يأذن قاضي الاسرة المكلف بالزواج بزواج المصاب بإعاقة ذهنية ذكرا كان أم انثى بعد تقديم تقرير حول الاعاقة من طرف طبيب خبير او أكثر" وقد سوت المدونة بين المصاب بإعاقة ذهنية والمعتوه وهذا ماعبرت عنه المادة 216 بقولها" المعتوه هو الشخص المصاب بإعاقة ذهنية لا يستطيع معها التحكم في تفكير وتصرفاته".
وخلافا للقانون القديم الذي كان يعطي للقاضي الاذن في زواج المجنون أو المعتوه إذا ثبت بتقرير هيأة من أطباء الأمراض العقلية أن زواجه يفيد في علاجه واطلع الطرف الآخر على ذلك ورضي به ( فصل 7 من مدونة الاحوال الشخصية ) فإن مقتضيات مدونة الأسرة ميزت بين أسباب نقص الأهلية وحددتها في الصغير الذي بلغ سن التمييز ولم يبلغ سن الرشد والسفيه والمعتوه ( المادة 213 ) وبين أسباب انعدام الأهلية وحددتها في الصغير الذي لم يبلغ سن التمييز والمجنون وفاقد العقل ( المادة 217 ). 
ومن هذا المنطلق يكون المشرع قد سوى بين تصرفات المعتوه والصغير المميز وأعطى للقاضي امكانية الاذن بزواجهما. وبين المجنون فاقد العقل والصغير غير المميز والذي يظهر من مفهوم المخالفة أنه لا يجوز زواجهما سواء بإذن أو بدونه . 
وبالرجوع إلى مقتضيات المادة 23 أعلاه نجد أن المشرع الزم القاضي المكلف بالزواج بالاعتماد في زواج الشخص المعاق ذهنيا على خبرة طبية ينجزها طبيب خبير أو اكثر قصد التأكد من نوع الخلل المصاب به وبيان درجته ونسبة تأثيره على تصرفات وادراك الشخص المصاب به .فإذا خلص التقرير إلى أن المعني بالأمر مصاب بإعاقة ذهنية من شأنها أن تنقص من ادراكه وتمييزه دون ان تعدمه فإنه في هذه الحالة يكون في حكم الصبي المميز ويمكن للقاضي إذا توافرت باقي الشروط الأخرى المحددة في المادة 23 الاذن له بالزواج وذلك بعد أن يطلع الطرف اللآخر على تقرير الخبرة وينص على ذلك في محضر الجلسة ويستحسن أن يتم هذا الاطلاع عن طريق تسليم الراغب في الزواج بالمصاب بإعاقة ذهنية نسخة من التقرير واعطائه مهلة للاطلاع وتتجلى أهمية هذا الإطلاع في وضع الطرف الآخر أمام الحالة العقلية الحقيقية للمصاب ذهنيا حتى يستطيع على ضوئها اتخاذ قراره بابرام عقد الزواج أو رفض ذلك بعد رؤية واقتناع . 
ونظرا لخطورة هذا النوع من الزواج ولتبعياته التي قد تكون سلبية فإن المشرع اشترط فيمن يرغب في الارتباط مع شخص مصاب بإعاقة ذهنية أن يكون راشدا حتى تكون له القدرة على إدراك ماهو مقدم عليه ولا يكفي أن يقبل الشخص الزواج بالمصاب بإعاقة ذهنية أمام القاضي المكلف بالزواج وان يتم تدوين ذلك بمحضر الجلسة بل لابد ان يرضى صراحة في تعهد رسمي بعقد الزواج مع المصاب بإعاقة ذهنية والتعهد الرسمي يتم كتابة إما بواسطة إشهاد عدلي او في تصريح عرفي مصحح الامضاء لدى جهة ادارية مختصة .
ثالثا: الاذن بزواج معتنقي الاسلام و الأجانب: 
نظرا لطبيعة الزواج المختلط ولارتباطه بالجوانب الدينية والعقائدية للراغبين فيه وكذا بالنظام العام للبلدان التي ينتمون إليها فإن المشرع لم ينظمه بنص قانوني باستثناء مااشترطته المادة 65 من المدونة على الطرف الاجنبي من ضرورة الادلاء بالاذن بزواج معتنقي الاسلام والأجانب وشهادة الكفاءة في الزواج او ما يقوم مقامها. ولسد هذا الفراغ التشريعي اصدرت وزارة العدل مجموعة من المناشير التي حددت الوثائق والإجراءات المطلوبة لإنجاز مسطرة الزواج المختلط والتي تتم بالشكل الآتي :
طلب موجه إلى قاضي الأسرة المكلف بالزواج الذي يوجد بدائرته القضائية الطرف المغربي. يتضمن هذا الطلب اسم الخطيبين وعنوانهما وأسباب ودواعي وغاية هذا الزواج . ويرفق الطلب بالوثائق الآتية :
فيما يخص الطرف الأجنبي :– 
رسم اعتناق الاسلام بالنسبة للرجل أو شهادة تثبت أن الزوجة الاجنبية كتابية الديانة
.– شهادة الكفاءة في الزواج أو شهادة الموافقة على ثبوت الزوجية عند الاقتضاء تسلم للطرف الأجنبي من سفارة أو قنصلية بلده بالمغرب ولا يعمل بها إلا بعد التصديق عليها من طرف وزارة الشؤون الخارجية .
– شهادة عدم السوابق العدلية مسلمة له من السلطات الوطنية لبلده أو بلد إقامته .
– شهادة من السجل العدلي المركزي الخاص بالأجانب تسلم له من المصلحة المختصة بوزارة العدل .
– نسخة من الحكم بالطلاق في حالة وجود زواج سابق على أن يكون نهائيا.
– شهادة تثبت مهنة الاجنبي ودخله .
– أربع صور شخصية حديثة .
– صورة من بطاقة تعريفه الوطنية وكذا شهادة الاقامة إن كان مقيما بالمغرب أو ببلد غير بلده الأصلي مع مراعاة مدة صلاحيتها وذلك بهدف التأكد من اقامته الشرعية .
– صورة من جواز سفره وكذا من الصفحة التي تثبت تاريخ دخوله للمغرب .
– شهادة طبية تفيد خلو المعني بالأمر من الأمراض المعدية . 
اما فيما يخص شهادة الجنسية فقد تم التراجع عنها بمقتضى المنشور الصادر في: 7 يوليوز 2003 وذلك بعلة أن بعض البعثات يتعذر عليها موافاة رعاياها بشهادة الجنسية على اعتبار أن تشريعاتها تتطلب إجراءات معقدة لانجازها واعتبارا لذلك حث المنشور المذكور على الاكتفاء في الحالات الصعبة بشهادة الاهلية مع صورة من بطاقة التعريف الوطنية التي تشهد بجنسيته شريطة أن تكون مصادقا على مطابقتها للأصل من لدن السلطات القنصلية والديبلوماسية .
فيما يخص الطرف المغربي فهو ملزم بالادلاء بشهادة الخطوبة بنسخة من عقد الازدياد 
– شهادة طبية 
– شهادة السكنى تحمل صورة صاحبها
– صورة من البطاقة الوطنية 
- نسخة من رسم الطلاق أو الحكم بالتطليق على أن يكون نهائيا أو ما يفيد وفاة الزوج – شهادة من السجل العدلي . 
ويسجل الطلب بكتابة الضبط لدى قسم قضاء الأسرة بسجل خاص حسب تاريخ وروده ويفتح له ملف يحمل رقما جديدا حسب التسلسل الوارد بالسجل وبعد الاستماع للطرفين في محضر قانوني يوقع عليه الأطراف إلى جانب القاضي وكاتب الضبط والتأكد من الادلاء بجميع الوثائق يتم جردها وتوجيهها إلى الوكيل العام للملك لدى محكمة الاستئناف الموجود بدائرتها قاضي الأسرة المكلف بالزواج وذلك بارسالية وبعدها يفتح ملف خاص بالطلب لدى الوكيل العام للملك ويشرع هذا الآخير في دراسة الملف بكل عناية واهتمام ويقوم بإجراء بحث حول المرشحين للزواج المختلط مستعينا في ذلك بالجهات المختصة من سلطة محلية أو شرطة أو رجال الدرك حسب الأحوال ويتناول هذا البحث سيرة وسلوك الخطيبين ووضعهما الاجتماعي وكذا التأكد من وجود اتصال جنسي بينهما أم لا والغاية من هذا البحث هو التحقق من انتفاء موانع الزواج ليكون العقد مطابقا للقانون المغربي وغير مناف للنظام العام المقرر في بلد الطرف الأجنبي والتأكد من كون هذا الأخير له سلوك حسن وفي منأى عن كل الشبهات وكذا التأكد من نشاطه المهني ومصدر دخله . 
وبعد انتهاء الوكيل العام للملك من البحث يوجه كتابا إلى قاضي الأسرة المكلف بالزواج يفيد فيه عدم وجود أي مانع من ابرام عقد الزواج بين الطرفين ثم يصدرقاضي الأسرة الإذن بالزواج .
* الفقرة الثانية : الإذن الذي تمنحه المحكمة بالتعدد . 
التعدد هو أن يجمع الرجل الواحد في عصمته أكثر من امرأة واحدة لكن من غير أن يتجاوز الحد المسموح به شرعا وهو أربع نسوة بشرط العدل بينهن ولم تحدد مدونة الأحوال الشخصية أسباب التعدد إلا أن عمل السادة قضاة التوثيق منذ تعديل 10 شتنبر 1993 استقر على تكليف الزوج بتضمين طلبه مبررات التعدد اعتمادا على الاحالة على الراجح والمشهور أو ما جرى به العمل في مذهب الإمام مالك. وبصدور مدونة الأسرة اسندت صلاحية اصدار الإذن بالتعدد إلى هيئة جماعية وذلك بعد استدعاء الزوجة المراد التزوج عليها للحضور لمناقشة التعدد المقدم من طرف زوجها أثناء النظر فيه بغرفة المشورة ويتم هذا الاستدعاء حسب الفصول 37 , 38 , 39 من ق.م.م على أنه لا يعتد إلا التوصل الشخصي وإذا توصلت الزوجة شخصيا ولم تحضر أو امتنعت عن تسلم الإستدعاء توجه لها المحكمة انذارا عن طريق عون كتابة الضبط تشعرها فيه بأنها إذا لم تحضر في الجلسة المحدد تاريخها في الانذار فستبت في طلب زوجها في غيابها ( المادة 43 ) كما يمكن البث في الطلب في غيبة الزوجة المراد التزوج عليها إذا افادت النيابة العامة تعذر الحصول على موطن أو محل إقامة يمكن استدعاؤها فيه غير أنه إذا تعذر توصل الزوجة نتيجة إدلاء الزوج بعنوان غير صحيح أو تحريف في اسمها بسوء نية فسيتعرض للعقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفصل 361 من القانون الجنائي إذا طالبت الزوجة بذلك. 
وقد حددت المادة 44 من المدونة المسطرة الواجب اتباعها لمناقشة طلب الإذن بالتعدد بغرفة المشورة وذلك بحضور الطرفين والاستماع إليهما واستقصاء الوقائع وتقديم البيانات المطلوبة فإذا ثبت لمحكمة وجود المبرر الموضوعي الاستثنائي وتوفر الطالب على الموارد الكافية لإعالة أسرتين وضمان جميع الحقوق من نفقة وإسكان ومساواة في جميع أوجه الحياة وعدم وجود شرط من الزوجة بعدم التزوج عليها. ولم تظهر لها أية قرائن يخشى معها عدم العدل بين الزوجين يأذن بالتعدد بمقرر معلل غير قابل لأي طعن وفي حالة الاذن بالتعدد لا يتم العقد مع المراد التزوج بها إلا بعد اشعارها من طرف القاضي المكلف بالزواج بأن الراغب في الاقتران بها متزوج بغيرها. مع تضمين هذا الإشعار ورضاها في محضر رسمي . 
*الفقرة الثالثة: الإذن بزواج العسكريين ومن في حكمهم . 
الزم المشرع الطرف العسكري الذي يرغب في الزواج أن يرفق طلبه بشهادة من قيادته تسمح له بإبرام هذا العقد. وهذه الرخصة ضرورية سواء تعلق الأمر بالخاطب أو المخطوبة وخلافا لمدونة الأحوال الشخصية التي نصت في الفصل 41 منها على الوثائق اللازمة لابرام عقد الزواج على سبيل الحصر مما جعل وزارة العدل تتدارك الفراغ التشريعي بخصوص زواج الجنود ومن في حكمهم وذلك بإصدارها لعدة دوريات ومناشير فإن مدونة الأسرة وبعدما حددت المستندات اللازمة لابرام عقد الزواج في المادة 65 نصت في الفقرة الأخيرة من هذه المادة على أنه يمكن لوزير العدل تغييروتتميم لائحة المستندات التي يتكون منها عقد الزواج وكذا محتوياته .
وتفعيلا لهذا المقتضى أصدر وزير العدل القرارعدد:270/04 بتاريخ:03/02/04 أضاف بمقتضاه إلى لائحة المستندات التي يتكون منها ملف عقد الزواج الإذن بالزواج المسلم من المصالح المختصة بالنسبة للعسكريين وافراد القوات المساعدة وافراد الدرك الملكي وموظفي الادارة العامة للأمن الوطني ولعل الغاية من اشتراط هذه الرخصة هو تفادي ما قد ينجم من مشاكل في صف اسر شهداء الواجب حيث تدعي بعض النساء أنهن أرملات هؤلاء الشهداء ويطالبن بايرادات مالية في حين أن هؤلاء الشهداء لم يكونوا طرفا في تلك الزيجات ولم يعلموا بوجودها .وهذه الرخصة لا تعفي صاحبها من باقي الوثائق المطلوبة في الزواج كما حددتها المادة 65 من مدونة الأسرة كما أن مفعولها يمتد إلى ستة أشهر ابتداء من تاريخ ختمها .
المحورالثالث : الإجراءات اللاحقة للحصول على الإذن بتوثيق عقد الزواج. 
تتمثل هذه الإجراء في تلقي عقد الزواج من طرف عدلين منتصبين للإشهاد بدائرة نفوذ المحكمة التي يعمل بها قاضي الأسرة المكلف بالزواج ثم تسجيل نص العقد في السجل المعد لذلك وتوجيه ملخصه لضابط الحالة المدنية لمحل ولادة الزوجين أو إلى وكيل الملك بالمحكمة الابتدائية بالرباط إذا لم يكن للزوجين أو أحدهما محل ولادة بالمغرب .
* الفقرة الاولى : تلقي العقد من طرف العدلين .
ان وثيقة عقد الزواج كوسيلة مقبولة لاثبات العلاقة الزوجية لا تنشأ لمجرد صدور إذن بتوثيقها من طرف قاضي الأسرة المكلف بالزواج وانما تتوقف على تلقيها من طرف عدلين منتصبين للإشهاد بدائرة نفوذ المحكمة المعينين فيها ويجب أن يكون كل واحد منهما معينا بصفة قانونية بقرار لوزير العدل وان يكون مزاولا لمهامه ولم يصدر في حقه أي عزل أو اقصاء مؤقت أو وقف او إعفاء ويضمن العدلان في وثيقة الزواج فصولها الجوهرية التي ينتفي معها كل غموض أو ابهام وكل المعلومات والمستندات سيما ورد في الفقرة الرابعة من المادة 65 وكذا نص المادة 67 من مدونة الأسرة وذلك دون بياض او بثر أو إصلاح أو إقحام أو إلحاق أو تشطيب إلا مااعتذر عنه بالنسبة لغير البثر أما البثر فلا يقبل الاعتذار فيه وذلك يوما بيوم بتتابع الشهادات حسب تواريخ وساعات تلقيها ويكتب تاريخ تلقي الشهادة بالحروف والأرقام وفق التقويم الهجري مع بيان مايوافقه بالتقويم الميلادي ويوقع العدلان أسفل كل وثيقة زواج في المذكرة المدرجة بها ويوقع معهما الزوجان وكذا الولي والوكيل عند الاقتضاء ويتعين تحرير عقد الزواج داخل أجل لا يتعدى 15 يوما عملا بالمادة 24 من القانون المنظم لخطة العدالة ثم يحال على قاضي التوثيق الذي يضع عليه خطابه بعد التأكد من سلامته من الخلل الشكلي فيكتسب بذلك صفة وثيقة رسمية حسب الفصل 30 من القانون المنظم لخطة العدالة .
* الفقرة الثانية : تضمين نصوص عقود الزواج بالسجل المعد لذلك . 
بعد اكتساب عقد الزواج صفة الرسمية بالخطاب عليه من طرف قاضي التوثيق يسلم أصله للزوجة ويحوز الزوج نظيرا منه فيما يوجه النظير الثاني لقسم قضاء الأسرة حيث يسهر كاتب الضبط على تسجيل نصه في السجل المعد لذلك.وقد أوضحت المادة 68 من مدونة الأسرة في فقرتها الأخيرة بأن شكل ومضمون هذا السجل سيحدد بقرار لوزير العدل وهو ماتم بالفعل بمقتضى القرار 1272.04 الذي أوجب أن يكون طول السجل ستة وثلاثون سنتمترا وعرضه ثلاثون سنتمترا وأن يبلغ عدد صفحاته خمسمائة تحمل أرقاما متتابعة يؤشر عليها رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية أو من ينوب عنه بعد ترقيمها ووضع طابعه على كل صفحة منها وتشتمل كل صفحة على ثمانية اضلاع هي كالتالي : 
1)- الرقم المتتابع المخصص للعقد
2)- نوع العقــــــــد 
3)- تاريخ التلقـــــــي 
4)- تاريخ التحريــــــر
5)- تاريخ التضميـــــن 
6 - نــص العقــــــد 
7)- مراجع توجيه ملخص العقد إلى ضابط الحالة المدنية أو إلى وكيل الملك لدى المحكمة الابتدائية بالرباط . 
8)- ملاحظـــــــــات. 
ويمسك هذا السجل من طرف كتابة الضبط لدى قسم قضاء الأسرة ويسجل فيه مضمون العقد كله ولا يكتفى بملخصه تطبيقا لمقتضيات المادة 68 من مدونة الأسرة التي تنص على أنه " يسجل نص العقد في السجل المعد لذلك لدى قسم قضاء الأسرة .وتظهر أهمية هذا السجل في حالة الإشهاد بالطلاق لدى عدلين منتصبين للإشهاد بعد إذن المحكمة والإدلاء بمستند الزوجية حيث يلزم العدلان بالإشارة إلى مراجع الزواج بالسجل المذكور عملا بالفقرة الثالثة من المادة 139 التي تنص على أنه يجب النص في رسم الطلاق على مايلي:
1)- تاريخ الإذن بالطلاق ورقمــــــه. 
2)- هوية كل من المتفارقين ومحل سكناهما.
3)- الإشارة إلى تاريخ عقد الزواج وعدده وصحيفته بالسجل المشار اليه في المادة 68 أعلاه . 
* الفقرة الثالثة: توجيه ملخص العقد إلى ضابط الحالة المدنية .
نص الفصل 43 من مدونة الأحوال الشخصية على أنه يسجل نص العقد بسجل الأنكحة لدى المحكمة وترسل نسخة منه إلى إدارة الحالة المدنية غير أن هذا النص لم يساهم بأي شكل من الأشكال في ربط أي صلة حقيقية وجدية بين مؤسسة التوثيق وبين عمل ضابط الحالةالمدنية وذلك لأن المشرع لم يحدد مسطرة توجيه نسخ الزواج إلى ضابط الحالة المدنية ولم يوضح الغاية من هذا التوجيه .كماتم تعطيل الفصل المذكور بمقتضى منشور صادر عن وزارة الداخلية منع ضابط الحالة المدنية من تسجيل أي شيء في سجلات الحالة المدنية مما يرد في رسوم الزواج وحثهم على الإكتفاء بجمع هذه الرسوم في ملفات تودع بمكاتب الحالة المدنية بعلة عدم وجود أي نص في قانون الحالة المدنية ينظم ذلك.
وقد تنبه المشرع إلى نواقص وسلبيات الفصل 43 من مدونة الأحوال الشخصية والتي لم تساهم في تمديد نظام الحالة المدنيةإلى الزواج وعلى هذا الاساس أقر مسطرة جديدة في مدونة الأسرة تتسم بالدقة والوضوح . 
وهكذا نصت المادة 68 من المدونة على أنه " يسجل نص العقد في السجل المعد لذلك لدى قسم قضاء الأسرة ويوجه ملخصه إلى ضابط الحالة المدنية لمحل ولادة الزوجين مرفقا بشهادة التسليم داخل أجل خمسة عشرة يوما من تاريخ الخطاب عليه. غير أنه اذا لم يمكن للزوجين أو لأحدهما محل ولادة بالمغرب يوجه الملخص إلى وكيل الملك بالمحكمة الابتدائية بالرباط على ضابط الحالة المدنية لتضمين بيانات الملخص بهامش رسم ولادة الزوجين .
يتضح من خلال هذه المادة أن المشرع قد حدد الجهة المكلفة بتوجيه ملخص عقد الزواج والمتمثلة في قسم قضاء الأسرة التابع للمحكمة الابتدائية التي تم فيها توثيق هذا الزواج كما حدد الجهة التي يتعين ارسال الملخص المذكور إليها وهي اما ضابط الحالة المدنية لمحل ولادة الزوجين أو وكيل الملك بالمحكمة الابتدائية بالرباط إذا لم يكن للزوجين أو لأحدهما محل ولادة بالمغرب وحدد أجل خمسة عشرة يوما للقيام بهذا الإجراء تبدأ من تاريخ الخطاب على الرسم وبين مهام ضابط الحالة المدنية والمتمثلة في تضمين ملخص العقد بهامش رسم ولادة الزوجين ولضبط هذه العملية أعدت وزارة الداخلية دفتر بيانات الزواج تسجل فيه ملخصات عقود الزواج بالتسلسل حسب تاريخ ورودها ثم تنقل بعد ذلك بسجل ولادة الطرفين . 
يتضح أن المشرع في ظل مدونة الأسرة أبقى الإختصاص للعدول لتو ثيق عقود الزواج لكنه اوقف ذلك على إذن من قاضي الأسرة المكلف بالزواج بعد تأشيره على ملف المستندات والغاية من سن هذا النظام هو تحقيق الرقابة السابقة لوثائق عقد الزواج من طرف قاضي الأسرة المكلف بالزواج والتأكد من سلامتها وقانونيتها . فالرقابة السابقة انجع بكثير من الرقابة اللاحقة التي كانت تتم في ظل مدونة الأحوال الشخصية من طرف قاضي التوثيق بمناسبة الخطاب على رسم الزواج الذي يأتي أحيانا بعد الدخول بالزوجة فضلا على أن اكتشاف الخطأ في الوثائق لا يكون له أي تأثير على العقد ولا يترتب عنه بطلان وإنما يشكل فقط خطأ مهنيا قد يوجب المساءلة في حالة ثبوت التها ون أو التساهل أو التواطؤ. في حين أن المراقبة السابقة تغنينا عن كتابة عقود الزواج الغير المستجمعة الشروط القانونية . 
منقول*

----------


## المحامي عقيل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

